# Toro pro stripe 560



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking for some opinions, is anyone using a pro stripe 560 and mowing in the 1/2" - 1" range? Particularly on KBG? I am trying to reduce my input into the lawn. With my reel mower I am mowing 3 -4 times a week and even then I need to double cut it to get a perfect cut with no skips. This creates a lot of wear in places I have to turn frequently. Another option is a lighter reel, my Jacobsen 526 is very heavy. Maybe a 18" reel would help. Any option would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The rotary for the edges and the triplex for the rest or rotary for the whole yard?

Are you using pgr?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@Kmartel welcome to TLF. I'm glad you finally found your way here! I miss those pics of your close mowed bewitched. They were inspiration and motivation for me. I have no experience with a pro stripe, but have a few questions. Is the 3100D leaving any stragglers or imperfect cut on the higher HOC on the nomix? The reason I ask is maybe it's the setup of the Jacobsen that is causing the need to go over it multiple times and maybe a 7-blade with an adjustable clip rate such as a JD 220E might help you get a cleaner cut at your HOC so you wont need to double cut as often. Slowing down the reel speed as you can do on the 3100D might be the answer to less mowing/double cutting/mower traffic. Thoughts?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Hot off the press:

https://sportsturfonline.com/2019/02/12/enhancements-to-toro-prostripe-560-walk-behind/10092/


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Kmartel said:


> Looking for some opinions, is anyone using a pro stripe 560 and mowing in the 1/2" - 1" range? Particularly on KBG? I am trying to reduce my input into the lawn. With my reel mower I am mowing 3 -4 times a week and even then I need to double cut it to get a perfect cut with no skips. This creates a lot of wear in places I have to turn frequently. Another option is a lighter reel, my Jacobsen 526 is very heavy. Maybe a 18" reel would help. Any option would be appreciated. Thanks.


Are you having to double cut with the 3100? That 3100D should be good to go for the HoC you mention. The Jake should do an excellent job as well, but it will want to be configured with a fairway knife and 7 blade reel for best results. A lighter reel like the 18" walk mowers will not make an appreciable difference in turf wear over the 526.

If the 3100D is tearing up the turf too much, maybe look into different tires (fairway mower tires? Cart tires?) or perhaps replacing it with a lightweight triplex like the 3100, 3150, 3200, 3250 etc... You will want one with 8-blade reels to mow at 1/2"+.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

I truly think the root of all my problems is mowing frequency. My growth rate is to fast for my time commitment. I guess I need to give a growth regulator more of a chance to help me. My experiences with it in the past haven't been that impressive, but I will give it a shot this season.

I do not cut that low with my 3100-d. I have my bench HOC @ 1.75". I have 8.5 acres of old farm land (1 acre is wooded). I mow about 40k with the toro, and about 2k with the Jacobson at 5/8"( front walkway and around my patio). The rest is cut with a flail mower behind a 40hp Kubota. The 3100-D only needs a double cut if it gets ahead of me, I try to only remove 25% or the turf. Typically I cut every 3rd day, yes thee are times it's to long and requires a double cut. But I don't have any wear problems with that. I just skip a few clean up passes to give the perimeter grass a rest from tire wear.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have issues with excess wear, if you would call it that, along my neighbors driveway. The ground isn't level yet there. I am going to pick up some plastic lattice to use as a turning board for this section.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

The above picture is mowed with the 3100-d. Below is an picture of the area I mow around my patio and walkway at 5/8" with the 526.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I have issues with excess wear, if you would call it that, along my neighbors driveway. The ground isn't level yet there. I am going to pick up some plastic lattice to use as a turning board for this section.


 Your going to place this on the driveway to turn on? So you protect the roller from there driveway? Or are you going to place on lawn to reduce wear to turf when turning? Just curious....


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Ignoring my really bad rye overseed. They will be placed in the grass after my perimeter passes in the red area.


----------

